# Do pigeons attack/pick up baby tortoises?



## ies711 (Aug 12, 2018)

Yesterday I caught a glimpse of two pigeons flapping around the outdoor tortoise enclosure and when I got there found that one of my two baby Russian tortoises was missing. Could the pigeons have been pecking at him and then picked him up when they flew away? Or did he simply escape due to being scared of the pigeons fighting? (There is a tiny hole that he may have dug out). We've searched the garden extensively but still can't find him. The garden is very big, though, so he would be difficult to spot.

I know I'm an idiot for not putting some netting on their outdoor enclosure to protect them. They were fine for weeks so I didn't think it was necessary. But I'm currently making a big, two storey indoor enclosure for them so they can stay safe inside.


----------



## ies711 (Aug 12, 2018)

Never mind. I found him!


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi and welcome from the opposite end of the UK. I am in Kent.

To answer your question, pigeons are very unlikely to attack or take a baby tortoise. In fact I would say the risk is non-existent. 

Here in the UK, Crows and magpies might be a risk to very tiny torts... and also red kite or buzzard if you get them... but not to torts bigger than about 10cm.

Foxes are definitely a risk to smaller torts.

I am glad you found your tort. As you have discovered they blend in with the landscape really well. Even a big tort weighing over 3kg like my Joe can give you a heart-stopping time as you hunt for him. Having a secure enclosure to narrow the search area is vital!


----------



## ies711 (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you for the reply! I'll definitely be more wary of such predators from now on.


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 12, 2018)

Russians are notorious escape artists. They love climbing and are remarkably agile, so having a roof of some kind is essential. 

Can you post pictures of them? We love pictures 

Be aware that Russians are not social. They are loners that don’t need or want company. In the wild they roam large distances, meet up to mate and move on. They also are one of the scrappiest species and bullying is common. Mental bullying where one thrives and the other is more withdrawn and grows more slowly is the early sign, but they can fight nasty and draw blood too. Be prepared to split yours up permanently if they aren’t kept separately already. 

These are some care guides that you may find useful. They’re written by species experts working hard to correct the outdated information widely available on the internet and from pet stores and, sadly, from some breeders and vets too. 

Beginner Mistakes 
https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

Care of baby Russians 
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/b...or-other-herbivorous-tortoise-species.107734/

And I wrote this about Outdoor Accommodation in the UK - it’s aimed at bigger torts than yours sound, but you may still find it useful
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-accommodation-in-a-colder-uk-climate.140866/


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 12, 2018)

ies711 said:


> Thank you for the reply! I'll definitely be more wary of such predators from now on.


Don't forget rats, dogs, raccoons, etc.


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi and welcome
..........possibly dangers from cats, badgers and even seagulls, which seem to be moving inland more and more. - they'll pick up anything if they can.
Glad you found him.
As well as the cover find something to stop him digging at the edges of his enclosure.


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 12, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> Russians are notorious escape artists. They love climbing and are remarkably agile, so having a roof of some kind is essential.
> 
> Can you post pictures of them? We love pictures
> 
> ...


Totally agree - maybe he escaped to get away from the dominant tort making his life hell!


----------



## ies711 (Aug 13, 2018)

Here's Ivan (the escapee) doing some climbing and Hetty eating. They are seperated now.

P.S. I appreciate all the advice!


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 13, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Don't forget rats, dogs, raccoons, etc.



No raccoons in the UK!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 13, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> No raccoons in the UK!


Lucky you.
I wasn't aware of that.
They are impossible to deal with.


----------



## SULCY (Aug 13, 2018)

Pigeons zero chance they even paid attention to the tortoise.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 13, 2018)

JoesMum said:


> No raccoons in the UK!


No alligators or sizeable snakes over there, either. I lived in the UK for about three years, and it was a nice change to not have to worry about what might inhabit a pond or nearby lake.


----------

